# Kennwort?



## Hellie (12. Dezember 2004)

Hilfe! ich habe ein riesiges Problem, ich muss einen Vortrag am Laptop schreiben und hab die Informationen dazu auf meinem PC, müsste auch mit dem Laptop ins Internet etc.
Deshalb wollte ich meinen Laptop einfach ans Netzwerk "stöpseln", und da hat erstmal gar nichts mitgespielt. Ich hab dann versucht, ein Heimnetzwerk einzurichten (bei beiden Rechnern Win XP SP2). Jetzt erkennt jeder den anderen Rechner (erscheint in der Netzwerkumgebung unter Arbeitsgruppencomputer), aber ich kann nicht auf den jeweils anderen Rechner zugreifen. Er erfragt ein Kennwort für den Benutzer XXX/Gast, wobei das XXX hier einmal für den Rechnernamen stehen soll. Die Firewalls habe ich abgestellt (Sygate Personal bzw Zone Alarm), die Windowsfirewall war eigentlich aus, aber plötzlich wieder aktiv   . 
Da mir derjenige, der damals das Netzwerk eingerichtet hat (wie man merkt, bin ich darin nicht sehr bewandert), nicht weiterhelfen konnte, wende ich mich jetzt an euch:

Was hab ich falsch gemacht?
Wie krieg ich das wieder hin?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!

lg Hellie


----------



## Male (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass Gastkonto zu deaktivieren. Dann sollte eigentlich keine Userabfrage mehr kommen

Systemsteuerung --> Benutzerkonten

Dort Gastkonto auswählen und auf deaktivieren klicken.

Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## spirit (13. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst in den Netzwerkoptionen festlegen mit welchem Benutzernamen sich angemeldet werden soll. Du solltest dir dort einen vorhandenen Benutzer auswählen.
Dann sollte keine Passwortabfrage mehr erscheinen.


----------



## Hellie (13. Dezember 2004)

Da die Gastkonten bei beiden Rechnern deaktiviert waren, hab ich sie mal aktiviert, und siehe da - es scheint zu gehen. Bloß habe ich das Gefühl, die Firewalls blocken die Zugriffe noch, ohne gab es keine Probleme. Ich hab auf dem Rechner Sygate Personal und auf dem Laptopn Zone Alarm. Bin ich nur mal wieder zu blöd, ordentlich mit Software umzugehen oder geht das wirklich sehr umständlich? Ist eine andere Firewall für Netzwerke vielleicht sogar besser geeignet?



> Du kannst in den Netzwerkoptionen festlegen mit welchem Benutzernamen sich angemeldet werden soll. Du solltest dir dort einen vorhandenen Benutzer auswählen.



geht das auch bei XP Home? Ich muss blind sein heute   

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Hellie


----------



## jensjensen1977 (21. Dezember 2004)

habe das gleiche problem, denke es hat was mit office zu tun.

denn nach dem installiren des packete ist es zu diesen problem gekommen.
vorher war alles super.

?


----------

